# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Greetings From Prague

## Jim Kelly-Evans

In this beautiful town for a couple of days prior to embarking on a Danube river cruise to Budapest. I had forgotten how beautiful it is here! More photos and descriptions at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

P1150573.jpg
P1150574.jpg

----------


## JEK

Beautiful!

----------


## amyb

A trip back in time for a unique modern travel experience. Keep these photos coming...just love seeing places I never got to visit in person.

----------


## GMP62

Beautiful pictures! You both take the best vacations! Have a fabulous trip...we will be awaiting your updated posts and pictures, for sure.

----------


## george

Enjoy Jim, I was there couple of weeks ago  :Wink: 

IMG_7998.jpg

IMG_7912.jpg

----------


## amyb

This brings to life so many of the books I have enjoyed  reading that took place in the "old Europe."

----------


## BBT

One of the most beautiful cities I've visited.

----------


## amyb

Were you there for the anti-terrorism test run drill? I heard it scared the hell out of tourists!

----------


## Karen

Love your reports!  You guys take the best trips.

----------


## stbartshopper

One of our favorite cities! The St. Charles Bridge is wonderful in the early and late evenings. The Palace reminds of the one at Disney World. The city is magical!

----------

